# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Linux > English Room >  Cho thuê 2 căn Shophouse Vạn Phúc tổng 600m2 sàn

## tuanphland12

Cho thuê 2 căn Shophouse Vạn Phúc tổng 600m2 sàn

Cần cho thuê 2 căn nhà phố thương mại 24H Vạn Phúc cạnh nhau thuộc dãy B3

Diện tích tổng 2 căn là 120m2 mặt tiền 10m, nhà xây 4 tầng với tổng diện tích sàn 600m2, có hầm làm kho chứa đồ, có thiết kế khu vực nắp thang máy.

Trước nhà là mặt đường Tố Hữu rộng 42m, ngoài ra còn có 2 vỉa hè và 1 làn đường nội bộ phục vụ kinh doanh

+ Công năng: Làm nhà hàng, ngân hàng, Show Room, khu trưng bày sản phẩm, salon Tóc, cửa hàng thời trang, văn Phòng, các thương hiệu lớn...

Giá cho thuê thỏa thuận

Kí hợp đồng 5 năm, đặt cọc 1 tháng, đóng tiền 6 tháng/lần

Liên hệ Mss Linh: 097.262.14.16

----------

